# [Heisec] US-Behörden dürfen auf europäische Cloud-Daten zugreifen



## Newsfeed (30 Juni 2011)

Europäische Nutzer von Cloud-Diensten wie Microsofts Azure müssen damit rechnen, dass Strafverfolgungsbehörden und Gerichte der USA auf in der EU liegenden Daten zugreifen können. Betroffene erfahren davon unter Umständen nichts.
	

	
	
		
		

		
			














Weiterlesen...


----------



## Hippo (30 Juni 2011)

Au Weia - da ziehen dicke Wolken auf.
Ich liebe die Globalisierung ...
Wo Möglichkeiten geschaffen werden wachsen die Begehrlichkeiten.
Nur eine Idee wie man diesen Geist wieder in die Flasche bringt habe ich auch nicht - außer seine Daten schön brav weiterhin im eigenen Haus zu speichern


----------



## Heiko (30 Juni 2011)

Aus Sicht des Datenschutzes stehe ich solchen Cloud-Diensten auch eher gespalten gegenüber...


----------

